# What is the Square-1 BLD UWR?



## TheGrayCuber (Jan 4, 2018)

Does anybody know what the Square-1 BLD UWR is? The fastest time I could find is a 2:51 by Mike Hughey, but I’m not sure if there are any faster times.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 4, 2018)

Square-1 BLD single isn't really all that meaningful - you can get really lucky and get a shape close to square, and then it's really easy. To me you need proof of reliability for it to really count - an average of 5 perhaps, or of course my 10/10 multiBLD (still my favorite thing to have done).


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jan 4, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> Square-1 BLD single isn't really all that meaningful - you can get really lucky and get a shape close to square, and then it's really easy. To me you need proof of reliability for it to really count - an average of 5 perhaps, or of course my 10/10 multiBLD (still my favorite thing to have done).



In that case, what is the record for ao5?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 4, 2018)

I wish I had kept track of my own solves, but I didn't. I know I did all square-1's BLD for the weekly competition for a while. I was able to quickly find this one, which I suspect was my first sub-6 ao5:
Weekly competition 2010-40
*Square-1:* 4:55.11 [2:36], 5:26.11 [3:10], DNF [7:05.28, 4:05], 5:05.78 [2:51], 6:54.30 [4:36] = *5:48.73*
Comment: Sub-6! Cases EA, QV, AH, TU, PP. On the DNF I was off by 2 edges due to mismemorization. Fourth one was just 2 moves from square.


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 4, 2018)

This guy's attempts are BLD, can't get the video to work

EDIT: Okay it worked, here's a 44


----------



## Jacck (Jan 4, 2018)

How does he do that so fast? Speedbld and Mike's system shouldn't be so fast ...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 4, 2018)

Jacck said:


> How does he do that so fast? Speedbld and Mike's system shouldn't be so fast ...


I am very impressed by how fast he is. But I don't see why it wouldn't be possible for someone to get that fast with my system. When I was in practice, I always felt like it was possible for me to get below 3 minutes if I simply practiced my method a decent amount. And at the time, I wasn't really very good at 3x3x3 BLD - probably between 1:30 and 2:00 average for that. If you apply those ratios to the current best BLD solvers, it's not at all a stretch to think of 45 second square-1 BLD solves.

So I do believe my method (or probably some of the other similar ones) would be capable of going that fast.

And I am really quite impressed - there are quite a few square-1 BLD videos out there recently. It's nice to see other people finally discovering the joy that is square-1 BLD!


----------



## Jacck (Jan 4, 2018)

If it wasn't so much to learn by heart . SQ-1 is the last official puzzle I haven't done blind yet.
All the other non-nxnxn I did with mostly own systems. I started to think about a blind method for SQ-1 maybe two years ago, but then had to find out, that even you made a months-long project for it  and so I decided not to go further.
We will see, what Killernerd24 will do ...


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jan 4, 2018)

I don’t know if I want to put the time in to get sub-1. My main goal of learning square-1 BLD was to do a mini-guildford Blindfolded, and then I started getting pretty good times. But I don’t have the motivation to get much lower than sub-3, since I’m not that much into square-1.


----------



## Jacck (Jan 4, 2018)

What method do you use?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 4, 2018)

Wow, didn't expect sq-1 BLD UWR to be so fast, sub-1 is impressive! I wonder why those sorts of times didn't get a lot of attention when they happened.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jan 5, 2018)

Jacck said:


> What method do you use?



I use the memo method from Mike Hughey, with the slice modification from the gnarls method.


----------



## Jacck (Jan 5, 2018)

Haven't heard of the gnarls method yet, is there a link?


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 5, 2018)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/186OMFX-VmW5P80fMDshzv6mJv3eP-j-5IRvOgv41wqg/edit


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 29, 2018)

The GrayCuber on the YouTube has the UWR for sq-1 BLD , I guess.

I haven't asked him though.


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 29, 2018)

abunickabhi said:


> The GrayCuber on the YouTube has the UWR for sq-1 BLD , I guess.
> 
> I haven't asked him though.



He posted the thread, also check the rest of the thread


----------

